# [OFF-TOPIC ... More or less ;) ] Seti@Home

## humpback

Bem, depois de muito tempo afastado do Seti@Home, e depois dos "apelos" na newsletter de gentoo resolvi voltar, estou na equipa de gentoo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=13450.

Caso tenham duvidas sobre como funciona digam aqui que o pessoal ajuda.

----------

